# any do saltwater ?



## fishstick41 (Apr 2, 2009)

i have not posted in a long time so =\.

hi my name is martin. =\ i started my tank about a year ago. right now i have no fish but soon i might =]

here is my full tank shot (its not new =\)






here are some of my zoos:

1.





2.





3.





here is my Tree (forgot the name =\)

(i post yall a pic when i take one =\)

and here is my mushrooms =]

1.





i been working one this tank and is about to upgrade to a 55 gallon tank (when i have the money -.-)

anything yall want to know ? just ask =]


----------



## ABbuggin (Apr 2, 2009)

First time I've seen pics! Looks great, you just need some fish now! :lol:


----------



## Rick (Apr 3, 2009)

Very nice. What is behind the red X? I would love to do this but do not have the patience. I used to have freshwater and found the maintenance to be a pain.


----------



## fishstick41 (Apr 3, 2009)

it was a finger leather but it died =\ when i get more money im going to get new coral =] i don't i been thinking and i don't think im going to add fish it's to small =\. i get some new pic soon right now i just cleaned my tank and its kind of duty in there lol .=] i haven seen you in a time Andrew lol.


----------



## Orin (Apr 3, 2009)

Consider getting a tulip anemone. They're almost as hardy as an aiptasia but don't have the stringy tentacles and have a green trunk and pink tips. If all your other anemones wither away they'll eventually cover the tank but it takes a long time and they're easy to control or eradicate (unlike aiptasia).


----------



## Orin (Apr 3, 2009)

As with any coral/anenome, some things sting them and some things they sting but they're easy to control.


----------



## fishstick41 (Apr 3, 2009)

Na no anemone for me =\ lol not really into them i don't want to feed them big thinks of meat =\ lol don't keep leathers with hard corals the leathers will win =\ lol (if you know what i mean)

the next kind of coral im hoping to get is a Euphyllia Hammer Coral






if the store ever gets any -.-

i post more pictures after i come home from collage if my lights haven gone out for the night.


----------



## Orin (Apr 4, 2009)

fishstick41 said:


> i don't want to feed them big thinks of meat =\


 They use light to 'grow food' like your mushroom anenomes and zooanthids, additional feeding is not needed.


----------



## fishstick41 (Apr 4, 2009)

some anemone take big things of meat =\ i don't really know anything about that kind of anemone. =\ i don't really read about anemones =\

i try to post more pictures when i get home from collage


----------



## Griever (Apr 4, 2009)

Ive always been interested in a salt water aquarium but the prices are sky high and I had a friend who had an aquarium worth several hundred dollars and had a large bristle worm invader. Needles to say it didn't end up well, she lost alot of money and time :mellow:


----------



## fishstick41 (Apr 4, 2009)

yea the tank right now is costing me around $500 and im about to spend about $50 more tomorrow mybe =\


----------



## fishstick41 (Apr 4, 2009)

fishstick41 said:


> yea the tank right now is costing me around $500 and im about to spend about $50 more on some power compacts =\ i need to update to T-5s tomorrow maybe =\


----------



## fishstick41 (Apr 4, 2009)

here are the pictures i said i will post

(don't mind the purple spots i didn't have a lot of time to clean the front of the class)

here is my tank






my shrooms






my Tree






and my zoos =] my favs

1.





2.





im hoping that i will get money for my b day =] lol which is the 24th of April =D


----------



## fishstick41 (Apr 7, 2009)

bump =\


----------

